
Windows 95 booting on a Nintendo 3DS - xerography
http://www.engadget.com/2016/01/03/windows-95-on-nintendo-3ds/
======
TomAnthony
Reminds me of Doom on a printer:
[http://www.contextis.com/resources/blog/hacking-canon-
pixma-...](http://www.contextis.com/resources/blog/hacking-canon-pixma-
printers-doomed-encryption/)

------
xerography
Submitted Engadget article rather than original forum thread because the
thread has a low signal-to-noise ratio.

Did not retain title of Engadget article because it's so clickbaity.

------
Zekio
Neat!

~~~
djaychela
Yes, but whenever I see these things, I'm always in a bit of a quandary over
them - the technical challenge element is obviously impressive, but the
flipside is that there's probably nothing worthwhile that can be done with it.
I've done the same myself - I spent days resurrecting a Zenith Minisport
(including getting round the BIOS lock), but at a time when it was of no
functional use at all. There must be something in our psyche that makes us
perform such acts of folly!

